# Songs on a soundtrack album



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Could someone who has Amazon Music look up what songs are on soundtrack album of _Eat Pray Love_? Number of songs and time length for album? I'm showing only four songs on the album. There are more. Could I have done something to the album tracks previously?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Amazon Music, and I only see these four songs....I guess they had trouble getting digital rights from all the artists, maybe?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I thought I remembered the full album being available to play previously.  Thought maybe I'd done something to it.  Yet couldn't to the album IN Amazon Music.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks. I thought I remembered the full album being available to play previously. Thought maybe I'd done something to it. Yet couldn't to the album IN Amazon Music.


You may be remembering correctly. In the time since I started using Amazon music, many tracks and whole albums have sometimes been greyed out in my playlists. In many, but not all cases, if you search for the track or album, it is still there, but apparently with a new listing, making the old bookmark obsolete. Sometimes albums that appear to be completely gone will also come back after awhile.

For this album, unfortunately, it does look like there are only 4 tracks available at the moment. For the time being, you could try searching for the other tracks individually, as they may be available on other albums. If you find them, you could try to make your own playlist to recreate the album. It's also worth checking every now and then to see if the whole album is available again. I agree it probably is related to changing agreements between artists / labels and Amazon. From talking to people who use Spotify, it happens there as well. It's one of the drawbacks of streaming. If I really love an album, I will sometimes purchase it even if it's currently fully available on streaming, just for this reason. (The artists get more money too. )


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I really want to play the Eat Pray Love soundtrack album so called Amazon's music dept. about it. They're looking into getting the whole album and will let me know.

Was having a BIG TIME problem getting a particular album to play via voice request. Album is "Ronroco" by Gustavo (A.) Santaolalla. (I took 4 years of Spanish in high school. Try saying that last name so Echo can understand you. NOT.) Simple album title. Could not get it. Tried all kinds of things. Made a playlist and named it "Ron Rocko". Simple? Still couldn't get it. I was saying _ron_ distinctly, but nothing. Sometimes she heard _ryan_. I don't know why. I gave Feedback about it via Echo app and later called Amazon Echo dept. CS person had me look in History in Echo app. Oooooooh! Echo was hearing _run_, not _ron_! It was all extremely frustrating. Not good. Amazon's Echo still needs work re voice.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I subscribe to Spotify and they have the full soundtrack of 13 songs.  Do you have Amazon Music Unlimited ($) or the free Amazon Music?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

etexlady said:


> I subscribe to Spotify and they have the full soundtrack of 13 songs. Do you have Amazon Music Unlimited ($) or the free Amazon Music?


I have Amazon Music Unlimited. I also had Spotify $ for a while. Need to have Spotify $ to play it through Echo. Within Echo app, you can set one or the other to default. Decided I didn't need / want to pay for both. Hopefully Amazon will get the whole soundtrack.

Remember now why I quit Spotify . . . . It doesn't shuffle well. I like to shuffle albums and playlists. If you have, say, a playlist of ten songs and set it to shuffle and loop, it doesn't shuffle the _whole_ list before playing a song for the second time. Listeners on Spotify complain about that big time!! It may even repeatedly play a song five times in a row! Not good.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I have Amazon Music Unlimited. I also had Spotify $ for a while. Need to have Spotify $ to play it through Echo. Within Echo app, you can set one or the other to default. Decided I didn't need / want to pay for both. Hopefully Amazon will get the whole soundtrack.
> 
> Remember now why I quit Spotify . . . . It doesn't shuffle well. I like to shuffle albums and playlists. If you have, say, a playlist of ten songs and set it to shuffle and loop, it doesn't shuffle the _whole_ list before playing a song for the second time. Listeners on Spotify complain about that big time!! It may even repeatedly play a song five times in a row! Not good.


Never had that happen to me as I recall but that's not to say it never will.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Never had that happen to me as I recall but that's not to say it never will.


I experienced it so AMU for me. Now I need _all_ the music.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also have had music disappear from Amazon Music. If I really love an album I just buy it!

I have some songs and albums that I’ve never been able to get Alexa to understand verbally.  Frustrating! For a long time, when I went on a binge and asked to play “You got it” Alexa would insist on playing a song I apparently have in my library called “Smoke it if you got it” or similar. Though when I just now tried, Alexa played the song correctly....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also have had music disappear from Amazon Music. If I really love an album I just buy it!
> 
> I have some songs and albums that I've never been able to get Alexa to understand verbally. Frustrating! For a long time, when I went on a binge and asked to play "You got it" Alexa would insist on playing a song I apparently have in my library called "Smoke it if you got it" or similar. Though when I just now tried, Alexa played the song correctly....


Yes, it can be _very_ frustrating. You have to ask for what you want with exact name. And then when she still doesn't understand . . . .  So I make a playlist of it with a simple name. Then I ended up with problem between _ron_ and _run_. Getting a movie soundtrack can be a particular problem re name. For any soundtrack I now make a playlist _Movie (name of movie)_.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And don't forget what happens when Amazon has a playlist with a similar name.  I have a list called "Good Morning" and Amazon has one called "Good Morning Tweens."  So if I just say Play playlist Good Morning, I get Amazon's instead.  I have to say Play MY playlist Good Morning.  I forget about half the time and have to stop her and start over.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> And don't forget what happens when Amazon has a playlist with a similar name. I have a list called "Good Morning" and Amazon has one called "Good Morning Tweens." So if I just say Play playlist Good Morning, I get Amazon's instead. I have to say Play MY playlist Good Morning. I forget about half the time and have to stop her and start over.


Right. I uploaded an album that Amazon does not have. When requesting it, I have to indicate it's _my_ album or I'll get something else.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Remember now why I quit Spotify . . . . It doesn't shuffle well. I like to shuffle albums and playlists. If you have, say, a playlist of ten songs and set it to shuffle and loop, it doesn't shuffle the _whole_ list before playing a song for the second time. Listeners on Spotify complain about that big time!! It may even repeatedly play a song five times in a row! Not good.


I frequently use shuffle mode, so that would really annoy me! I think there's some repetition in AMU, but not to that degree. I try to rotate through my various playlists which helps to avoid that issue.

Another issue I've run into (which probably happens on all streaming services) is when there's more than one artist with the same name. Early on, I was happily listening to a shuffled mix from an Irish fiddle player, Kevin Burke, when a blaring rock song suddenly came up next. Yes, there is apparently also a rock musician named Kevin Burke. AMU considered them one and the same. I got around this by adding all of the fiddler Kevin Burke's albums to my music library, and then saying "Play Kevin Burke from my music library." That solved the problem nicely.


----------

